# Arbeitsspeicher



## Alex Duschek (25. April 2005)

Ich besitze momentan:
Abit NF7-S Rev2.0
2 * 256 MB TwinMOS Twister DDR 400 PC3200 CL2 (<--- kauft nicht diesen RAM )

Frage:
Wenn ich nundas hier kaufe (TwinMOS 512 MB DDR400,kein Twister), wie sieht es dann mit der Kompatibilität aus?
Es ist ja immerhin der gleiche Hersteller,allerdings etwas unterschiedlicher RAM.Und DualChannel wird dann wohl auch nicht mehr  oder?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## ChrisDongov (10. Mai 2005)

Pauschal kann ich da nur sagen:
Probierien geht über studieren!

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kenne ich es so dass es beim Arbeitsspeicher sehr auf Glück ankommt. Habe noch keinen zuverlässiges Kriterium gefunden anhand dessen sich die Kompatibilität sicher feststellen ließe. Derselbe Hersteller ist zwar n guter Anfang aber heißt leider Gottes nichts


----------



## ksk (12. Mai 2005)

Ich würds auch probieren, und ich nehme mal an das beide einen SPD chip haben, der auch im Bios als   by SPD    einzustellen ist, falls noch nicht.


ksk


----------

